# Stanley Miter Box



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been looking for a cast iron miter box
to go with a 24" Disston I have. For some reason these are fairly sparse in my area. Today I stopped at a roadside junk sale and low/behold
I found one right by the front door. 









The sign said $75 firm. I told her I would have to think about it and drive on to my destination. On the way back I stopped by and she offered it to
Me for $60. I countered $50 which wasn't a bargain, but I could not leave it there to rust. 









It is a model 2358. A little rusty but not bad. I'll post some progress pics once I get started. It came with a Disston 26 inch x 4 1/2 backsaw with a Philada medallion. I don't know what 









This is for on the side. Any info on this model would be helpful.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

That thing on the end is the length stop. It's usually among the missing parts.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Found a pic in the 1934 Stanley catalogue at Rose's Antique Tools. It shows how the length stop works. Thanks.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

Nothing wrong with the price, once you realize that the length stop (often called a "tree") can fetch up to 50.00 by itself.
That box may be slightly newer than the tag indicates -- at any rate the X358 is nearly the biggest model they made.
BTW - for those who don't know -- the first number in the 3-digit model number indicates the frame, the second the depth of the supplied saw, and the third is the length of the saw. So, the saw supplied with a new 2358 (ignoring the 2 prefix) would have been 5" under the spine and 28" long.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

That is what I learned on doing interior trim with my dad in the 50's. 
Great find!


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Great information!!


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

The color appears to be blue. Anyone have a pic of one with more paint? I'd like to try to get it slightly original if I can.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

I don't have all the Stanley catalogs, but of those I own, the earliest reference I find to the 2358 is in the 1953 catalog.
Note the description of the color scheme. The attached photo is of my 1955 #346 -- the back and bed are a darker blue grey than are the legs and swing arm; stripe is a dark red. The raised ribs in the back are unfinished. 

Note also the price of a 2358 in the early '50s -- $66.00!



















BTW - the #100 mitre clamp barely visible to left of mitre box is the shade of blue Stanley used in mid-late 1960s.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Thread revival*



EastexToolJunky said:


> Thanks for the pic.


Hey Eastex..hope you don't mind me bumping this thread back to life, but I was wondering if you every cleaned up the miter saw box. A gentleman I purchased some handplanes from has one for sell. I am not a collector nor do I need one, so I passed on it but I wanted to see how your restore came out.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Huge coincidence. I just logged on for the first time in a while. No, I restored the saw but not the box yet. Other projects have taken priority. So not much to report.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

I can understand. Several of my "restores" have gotten rustier than when I got them lol. 

Thanks for responding and welcome back.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If I had the chance to get another old saw like that I would jump on it, if they aren't worn out they are more accurate than the new miter saws. That is what I learned on, back then there were no electric miter saws.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

BigJim said:


> If I had the chance to get another old saw like that I would jump on it, if they aren't worn out they are more accurate than the new miter saws. That is what I learned on, back then there were no electric miter saws.


There's one here locally to me. The guy I purchased those planes from in my other thread is selling one. 
Not my thing



















Sent from my SPH-L710 using Woodworking Talk - not while driving though. Safety first!


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I still have my Dad's Stanley miter saw. He never owned a power unit. He bought his new back in the day. I don't know any of the history other than his using it in the trade. When I started out as his helper I got a chance to use it. I doubt that I would ever part with it, but I expect that will change once I am gone. My kids will surly sell it off.

Paul


----------

